
Apple II Game – Flapple Bird - ksherlock
http://www.dagenbrock.com/blog/?q=node/17
======
Crito
I stumbled across this hosted on archive.org a while ago. Their in-browser
emulator seems to work a bit better for me, so you might want to try it if you
are having trouble with the version linked above:
[https://archive.org/details/flapple_bird_dagenbrock](https://archive.org/details/flapple_bird_dagenbrock)

------
xhrpost
I wonder if it would be practical to programmatically generate an audio file
for the game so that it could be loaded straight from the web without using a
disk. Similar to the Apple Game Server
[http://asciiexpress.net/gameserver/](http://asciiexpress.net/gameserver/)

------
danielweber
Flapping doesn't seem to work.

 _EDIT_ it seems to work now. The first minute or so it was like my key-repeat
was stuck on.

------
tinbad
Is there a reason that Flapple is spelled "Flapplle" in the title screen?

~~~
pgrote
I think it is a play on the IIE model of the Apple.

------
empressplay
Most boring flappy bird clone ever =/

------
intellegacy
What's the best flappy bird imitation for those who don't have their hands on
the original?

android and iphone

------
nsxwolf
This seems to be one of the more inaccurate clones (gameplay wise) I've seen.

